# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Black sand filtration??

## steverizzonsdk

Ok I brought some aqua one black silica gravel.1mm rocks...tiny..how do I filtrate.because it will go between under gravel filter?

Sent from my ZTE BLADE V0720 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi There 

I'm sorry but don't know what you mean by: how do i filtrate.because it will go between under gravel filter?

----------


## lost

Do you mean it the gravel is to small for your under gravel ie it falls through the gaps ? it has been a long time since I have used an under gravel filter  maybe you could try a different type of filtration ?

----------


## drjallen3

> Ok I brought some aqua one black silica gravel.1mm rocks...tiny..how do I filtrate.because it will go between under gravel filter?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE BLADE V0720 using Tapatalk


You may try finding some fine mesh nylon screen to place over your undergravel plates before covering the filter with the black silica. You may also do some research about the usage of Ridx to keep the solids under the filter from accumulating under the filter.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------

